# Leichter 24" Einsteiger-Cruiser



## derFisch (12. Mai 2004)

Moin,
also ich spiele in letzter Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir einen 24"-Cruiser zu zulegen.
Ich habe zwar schon ein paar interessante Bikes gefunden, leider standen jedoch fast nie Gewichtsangaben in den Produktbeschreibungen. Da ich sowieso kaum Erfahrungen mit Cruisern gemacht habe, wollte ich euch einfach mal um ein paar Vorschläge bitten.
Was mir wichtig ist:
- das Ding muss leicht (~13kg oder leichter) sein! Ich steh sowieso noch am Anfang und bin recht leicht (52kg).
- Es sollte nicht so teuer sein (am liebsten für weniger als 400 , aber es sollte ein Bike sein, an dem nicht alle drei Tage, was kaputt geht)
- am besten ein relativ kurzes Bike, da auch ich nicht allzu lang bin (1,65m)

Fahren will ich damit erstmal überall, aber überwiegend street.

Ich bin mir wie gesagt noch nicht sicher, da mich bis jetzt noch kein Angebot, richtig überzeugen konnte. 
Kennt ihr ein Bike, was meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird?

Danke schonmal
 
$H4R]{Y


----------



## fr33r!d0r (12. Mai 2004)

Zum Gewicht: 
also, cruiser sind meist aus stahl (race cruiser aus alu, aber net für street zu empfehlen)...
Unter 13 kg wird das schwierig, da Kurbel, Rahmen, Lenker aus Stahl sind - 
mein Cruiser wiegt um die 15-16kg (mit 2 pegs)  ...

Stabilität:
In germany hast du kaum ne chance ordentliche cruiserfelgen zu bekommen bzw. die felgen die dran sind bei den komplettbikes, kannst du vergessen (ist leider so, die shops kriegen das net gebacken mal ne größere menge an 24" cruiser-felgen aus den staaten zu importieren)...
Das ist eigentlich das Hauptmanko bei den Cruisern die bei gsbmx und parano angeboten werden.
Bei deinem Gewicht werden die Felgen vielleicht ne weile halten, aber wie gesagt, nur für ne weile 

Größe:
Bei deiner Größe würde ich dir ein Bmx empfehlen. Das Cruiser-Angebot in Deutschland ist einfach noch zu weit zurück, für 400 euro kriegste hier nicht viel für dein geld im gegensatz zum bmx. Es gibt genug ordentliche bmx für 400-500 euro, mit verschiedenen oberrohrlängen für jede körpergrößen, von guten firmen...

Meine Meinung:
Cruiser ist ein bmx in groß, und mit nem bmx wird dir das lernen von tricks leichter fallen, besonders bei deinem gewicht und körpergröße... denk drüber nach 

letztendlich ist es aber deine entscheidung... 
ps: siehe cruiser-faq vom bremerhavener, da sind ein paar onlineshops gelistet

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (12. Mai 2004)

the master has said everything.*pray*


----------



## derFisch (12. Mai 2004)

mmmh ja, ist auch alles irgendwie logisch, nur mag ich irgendwie das Fahrgefühl beim Bmx nicht  ... Allerdings bin ich auch noch keins gefahren, was mir vom Gewicht zugesagt hat.
Außerdem wollte ich den Cruiser eigentlich zum verbessern meiner Fahrtechnik auf dem 26" "Hüpfrad" benutzen, und da ist das Fahrgefühl aufgrund der 24" Zoll einfach näher dran, oder?
Naja ich schau morgen einfach mal bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens rein...
Gibt es eigentlich Cruiser von Specialized (die Hauptmarke des "meines" Händlers)?

Danke schonmal,

$H4R]{Y


----------



## fr33r!d0r (12. Mai 2004)

ja, zum bsp. das specialized vegas, fährt auch jemand hier im forum





zum bild: ist normalerweise keine federgabel dran soweit ich weiss...

EDIT: da bmx und cruiser die gleichen komponenten nutzen, aber cruiser etwas größer sind, gibt es logischerweise leichtere bmx als cruiser


----------



## derFisch (12. Mai 2004)

Stimmt  ! Nur bin ich bis jetzt ausschließlich schwere Bmx gefahren (meist Einsteigerbikes), und das auch nur so "nebenbei" (ich hatte nie selbst eins). Gibt es irgendwelche Daten zum Vegas, was das Gewicht anbelangt? 
Morgen werde ich mal im Laden vorbeischauen, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück!

mfg

$H4R]{Y


----------



## Vitali (12. Mai 2004)

1. Gewich ist gar nicht sooo wichtig. Ich sag mal bis 15 KG passt es schon. 2. Cruiser würde ich dir ebenfalls nicht empfehlen, die Auswahl ist halt wirklich nur klein und es fehlt an guten Komponenten. Ein BMX wäre woll meiner Meinung nach auch das richtig für dich, du wirst schon sehen 

Gruß, Vitali


----------



## fr33r!d0r (12. Mai 2004)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt  ! Nur bin ich bis jetzt ausschließlich schwere Bmx gefahren (meist Einsteigerbikes), und das auch nur so "nebenbei" (ich hatte nie selbst eins). Gibt es irgendwelche Daten zum Vegas, was das Gewicht anbelangt?
> Morgen werde ich mal im Laden vorbeischauen, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück!
> 
> mfg
> ...



mit nem einsteigerbmx zu fahren ist was *komplett anderes* als mit nem wirklich "gutem" radel 

wegen dem gewicht vom specialized vegas sprich ma chaka-cheka an (hat das vegas), vielleicht weiss der was genaues:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=5688


----------



## fr33r!d0r (12. Mai 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Gewich ist gar nicht sooo wichtig. Ich sag mal bis 15 KG passt es schon. 2. Cruiser würde ich dir ebenfalls nicht empfehlen, die Auswahl ist halt wirklich nur klein und es fehlt an guten Komponenten. Ein BMX wäre woll meiner Meinung nach auch das richtig für dich, du wirst schon sehen
> 
> Gruß, Vitali



so siehts aus 

ps: nen schweres bmx geht mindestens genauso leicht hoch wie ein leichter cruiser (besser bei deiner körpergröße/gewicht) - kommt ganz einfach durch die geometrie (oberrohrlänge, kettenstrebenlänge)


----------



## Chaka-Checka (13. Mai 2004)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:
			
		

> mit nem einsteigerbmx zu fahren ist was *komplett anderes* als mit nem wirklich "gutem" radel
> 
> wegen dem gewicht vom specialized vegas sprich ma chaka-cheka an (hat das vegas), vielleicht weiss der was genaues:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=5688



mein vegas wiegt mit pegs knapp 16kg.. aber das gewicht merkt man bei den kleinen dinger irgendwie kaum... aber leider muss ich dich auch gleich wieder enttäuschen.. das specialized vegas wird seit 2002 (bin mir nicht sicher ob es letztes jahr das ding noch gab, aber dieses jahr 100% nicht) nichtmehr hergestellt... hab meins hier gebraucht bekommen... 300euronen gezahlt.. und hält bis jetzt ganz gut.. auch die laufräder...

http://www.specialized.com/BMXFrames.jsp?my=2002&spid=5703

edit: dieses jahr wird von spec. soweit ich weiß nur noch nen race (alu) cruiser angeboten.. aber wenn ich keine downhill rennen fahren würde.. würd ich sowieso mit bmx race (egal ob 20" oder 24") anfangen...

viele sagen zwar dass der sport tot ist.. aber wenn man sich mal anschaut wieviel rennen und vereine es hier in deutschland gibt und was da für preisgelder ausgeteilt werden kann man über das gerücht nur lachen


----------



## konamann (13. Mai 2004)

solang du nicht vorhast, mit dem Ding auf Singletrails oder anderes abseits befestigter Wege oder Dirtjumps abzubiegen, hat ein echtes 20" BMX scho echt was. 
Gewicht is nicht so die Sache, ich komm mittlerweile auch mit meinem 17 Kilo Teil beim Bunnyhop auf Vorbauhöhe. aber für +400 musst du dich eh nicht mit sowas schwerem rumplagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (13. Mai 2004)

Eigentlich will ich ja ein wendiges, günstiges Alternativrad ohne viel "Schnick-Schnack" (Schaltung, Federgabel etc.) zu meinem 26" , auf dem ich zusätzlich meine Fahrtechnik verbessern kann. Nur bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob der Unterschied zwischen Bmx und 26" nicht schon wieder zu groß ist. 
Könnt ihr mir den mal ein paar leichte, günstige aber gute "Bmx-alternativen" nennen?

mfg

$H4R]{Y


----------



## fr33r!d0r (13. Mai 2004)

dann rüst doch deinen 26 zöller einfach auf 24" um und hol dir dazu noch ne starrgabel


----------



## derFisch (13. Mai 2004)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:
			
		

> dann rüst doch deinen 26 zöller einfach auf 24" um und hol dir dazu noch ne starrgabel


Darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber das will ich irgendwie nicht verändern (was die Gabel und die Laufräder angeht). Das Bike fährt sich so eigentlich schon ganz gut! Nur will ich eben was für meine Fahrtechnik tun, und da mir die Cruiser ganz gut gefallen...
Mann irgendwie bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich da nicht doch lieber einen Schritt weitergehe und ein Bmx kaufe ==> Morgen gehe ich in nen Laden und frag bei Gelegenheit mal nach ner Testfahrt übers WE (btw: gibt es gute und leichte Bmx von Specialized mit nem akzeptablen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis? Ich meine der führt, was Bmx betrifft, nur Specis.)

mfg

$H4R]{Y


----------



## kater (13. Mai 2004)

Leicht und günstig ist paradox.


----------



## derFisch (13. Mai 2004)

Irgendwo merkwürdig, wo doch für einen höhers Gewicht mehr Material verbraucht wird und somit ein höherer Preis entstehen sollte. Tja liegt wohl an der komplizierteren Verarbeitung.
Gibt es da denn gar nichts?


----------



## kater (13. Mai 2004)

Du musst es anders angehen: Leichte Teile, die genau so halten wie die schweren, sind halt - wie du richtig angedeutet hast - teurer in der Produktion.

An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach mehr üben. Nur ein BMX zu kaufen, damit man 'besser' fahren kann, halte ich für Schwachsinn. Ein BMX ist ein richtiges Sportgerät und nicht ein Hilfsgerät für ungeschickte Mountainbiker. Übe mehr auf deinem Rad, dann geht das.

Meine 2 Rappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaka-Checka (13. Mai 2004)

naja.. ich mein schon das man lernt wenn man mal mitm bmx unterwegs ist... man lernt mehr selbst mitm körper abzufedern... beim mtb spürst es eben nicht immer unbedingt wenn du ne schaiss landung hingelegt hast.. federweg machts ja weg..

also glaub schon dass das vorteile für die fahrtechnik bringen könnte... und maybe macht das bmx ja dann mehr spaß


----------



## derFisch (13. Mai 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> naja.. ich mein schon das man lernt wenn man mal mitm bmx unterwegs ist... man lernt mehr selbst mitm körper abzufedern... beim mtb spürst es eben nicht immer unbedingt wenn du ne schaiss landung hingelegt hast.. federweg machts ja weg..
> 
> also glaub schon dass das vorteile für die fahrtechnik bringen könnte... und maybe macht das bmx ja dann mehr spaß



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht   ! Man merkt ja selber oft nichts von dem "unsauberen Fahren", was zum einen ermutigend, zum anderen aber "Illusion" ist. Und was man nicht bemerkt, lässt sich auch nicht abstellen.


----------



## konamann (13. Mai 2004)

hallo hier Gegenbeispiel  :
mittlerweile kann ich mitm BMX alles super abfedern, aber jedesmal, wenn ich aufs Fully steig, schlag ich alles durch...komisch. Nach einiger umgewöhnung gehts allerdings besser als vorher!

 Jo ich hab auch gemerkt, das man BMXen nicht so nebenbei macht. is ne echte alternative in sachen Street/Park.

schau mal auf die specialized Site, ich glaub www.specalized.com da gibts nen Link zur BMX-Page. aber frag deinen Händler ruhig mal, ob er net was anderes ordern kann. oder alternativ bietet das Internet wirklich viel an alternativen!


----------



## [YoSHi] (13. Mai 2004)

Hi Marc!
Wie du ja weißt, fahre ich selber 'nen Cruiser ... hab ihn unter Anderem aus dem gleichen Grund wie du gekauft. Jetzt habe ich ein Trialbike und glaube ich meine Bestimmung gefunden  Im Endeffekt hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich habe Fortschritte gemacht. Zurückblickend hätte ich aber lieber mein MTB behalten und mich darauf weiterentwickelt! Neues, anderes Material macht keinen Stylegott aus dir. Ein BMX als Zweitbike macht meiner Meinung nach nur wirklich Sinn, wenn du echt sau viel fährst und Zeit hast, "richtig" zu fahren ... so nach dem Motto ganz oder gar nicht! Ich finde du könntest lieber erst einmal viel mehr mit deinem Bike fahren bevor du viel Geld investierst. Habe das alles schon durchgemacht und unbedingt besser wurde ich dadurch nicht, nur viel ärmer ... wenn irgendwas nicht klappt macht man direkt das Bike verantwortlich etc. ... 
Also wenn du wirklich Lust auf BMX fahren hast, dann kauf dir ein gutes 20"!
Ich dachte auch erst, dass es mit dem Cruiser schon gut gehen wird, und er hat für ein Race Bike auch recht gut gehalten, aber gerade in der "Ausprobierphase" in der wir uns ja alle befinden, ist es besser Material zu haben auf das man sich verlassen kann. Weiß nicht ob du meine hintere Felge gesehen hast?  Zum Gewicht: Auch hier finde ich sollte man nicht übertreiben. 1-2 kg machen kaum was aus. Du könntest ja mal überlegen wieviel Newton du durch Schwung und Gewichtsverlagerung aufbringen kannst ... da machen ein paar Gramm am Bike nicht viel aus denke ich. Mein MTB wog  in seinen besten Zeiten 16 kg, mein Cruiser 12.5 und mein Trialbike nun ~10 kg. Und die Hauptursache für mein fehlendes Fahrkönnen liegt immer noch zu 95% in mir und nicht in meinem Bike! Solange du ein Bike hast, das deinem bevorzugten Einsatzzweck genüge tut und einigermaßen was aushält, heißt es eigentlich nur: fahren, fahren und nochmal fahren! Ich fahre mittlerweile mit dem anderen Marc recht regelmäßig, kannst ja dann öfter mit uns fahren wenn du Lust hast. Dann wirst du auch das mit der Technik usw. rauskriegen, dafür brauchst du kein BMX.  Wenn du allerdings wirklich am richtigen BMX fahren mit all seinen Facetten interessiert bist (was ich nicht glaube?), dann spar was und kauf dir ein schönes Bike ... allerdings musst du mit dem auch wieder viel fahren um besser zu werden!

Bis denne,
Joscha


----------



## fr33r!d0r (13. Mai 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> alternativ bietet das Internet wirklich viel an alternativen!



so siehts aus...
würde an deiner stelle kein bmx beim händler kaufen - schon garnicht specialized...

für 500 euro kriegst du bei parano oder gsbmx nen super bmx! und fahrtechnik kannste auch mit 20" verbessern.


----------



## derFisch (14. Mai 2004)

[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marc!
> Wie du ja weißt, fahre ich selber 'nen Cruiser ... hab ihn unter Anderem aus dem gleichen Grund wie du gekauft. Jetzt habe ich ein Trialbike und glaube ich meine Bestimmung gefunden  Im Endeffekt hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich habe Fortschritte gemacht. Zurückblickend hätte ich aber lieber mein MTB behalten und mich darauf weiterentwickelt! Neues, anderes Material macht keinen Stylegott aus dir. Ein BMX als Zweitbike macht meiner Meinung nach nur wirklich Sinn, wenn du echt sau viel fährst und Zeit hast, "richtig" zu fahren ... so nach dem Motto ganz oder gar nicht! Ich finde du könntest lieber erst einmal viel mehr mit deinem Bike fahren bevor du viel Geld investierst. Habe das alles schon durchgemacht und unbedingt besser wurde ich dadurch nicht, nur viel ärmer ... wenn irgendwas nicht klappt macht man direkt das Bike verantwortlich etc. ...
> Also wenn du wirklich Lust auf BMX fahren hast, dann kauf dir ein gutes 20"!
> Ich dachte auch erst, dass es mit dem Cruiser schon gut gehen wird, und er hat für ein Race Bike auch recht gut gehalten, aber gerade in der "Ausprobierphase" in der wir uns ja alle befinden, ist es besser Material zu haben auf das man sich verlassen kann. Weiß nicht ob du meine hintere Felge gesehen hast?  Zum Gewicht: Auch hier finde ich sollte man nicht übertreiben. 1-2 kg machen kaum was aus. Du könntest ja mal überlegen wieviel Newton du durch Schwung und Gewichtsverlagerung aufbringen kannst ... da machen ein paar Gramm am Bike nicht viel aus denke ich. Mein MTB wog  in seinen besten Zeiten 16 kg, mein Cruiser 12.5 und mein Trialbike nun ~10 kg. Und die Hauptursache für mein fehlendes Fahrkönnen liegt immer noch zu 95% in mir und nicht in meinem Bike! Solange du ein Bike hast, das deinem bevorzugten Einsatzzweck genüge tut und einigermaßen was aushält, heißt es eigentlich nur: fahren, fahren und nochmal fahren! Ich fahre mittlerweile mit dem anderen Marc recht regelmäßig, kannst ja dann öfter mit uns fahren wenn du Lust hast. Dann wirst du auch das mit der Technik usw. rauskriegen, dafür brauchst du kein BMX.  Wenn du allerdings wirklich am richtigen BMX fahren mit all seinen Facetten interessiert bist (was ich nicht glaube?), dann spar was und kauf dir ein schönes Bike ... allerdings musst du mit dem auch wieder viel fahren um besser zu werden!
> ...



Hi Joscha,
also wenn ihr mal wieder fahren geht, sagt mir bescheid, ich mach mit (du hast jetzt ein Trialbike  ? Zeigen!  )! Leider hab ich (glaub ich) nicht allzu viel Zeit zum fahren und doch fand ich Bmx zwar schon immer ganz lustig (soweit ich das sagen kann), allerdings mag ichs dann doch ein bisschen "größer".
@ all:
Da die meisten mir hier raten, es entweder mit einem Bmx zu versuchen oder einfach so weiterzufahren, werde ich es erstmal dabei belassen und mit meinem 26" weiterfahren. 
Danke trotzdem euch allen, ihr habt mir echt geholfen
mfg
 
Marc


----------



## evil_rider (14. Mai 2004)

1. solls richtig leicht werden wirds TEUER
2. solls dann noch stabil bleiben wirds noch teurer
3. unter 1500 kommste da bei nem leichtem und gutem cruiser eh net wech.


----------



## [YoSHi] (14. Mai 2004)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> du hast jetzt ein Trialbike  ? Zeigen!  )!


hier isset


----------



## derFisch (14. Mai 2004)

[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> hier isset


schön  ! und sogar mit Bremsen  ! Lass uns mal wieder fahren gehen! Ich will das Teil mal in natura sehen! Wie lange haste das schon? Und was hast du mit deinem Cruiser gemacht?


----------



## fr33r!d0r (16. Mai 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> 3. unter 1500 kommste da bei nem leichtem und gutem cruiser eh net wech.



jetzt übertreib mal net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaka-Checka (17. Mai 2004)

sodele.. hatte jetzt endlich mal gelegenheit dazu mitm cruiser dirt jumpen zu gehen... 

ES ROCKT!


----------



## eras3myself (31. Juli 2008)

hoi, will jetz net unhöflich dazwischen platzen, aber hab auch ne frage:

Ik wiege so 95 kilo 
kann mia da einer n guten cruiser für diese gewichtsklasse empfehlen??

thx c ya


----------



## scott yz0 (31. Juli 2008)

hm also ich hab 100 kilo und fahre bmx und mtb.. bin scho mtb hardtails mit sehr leichten felgen gefahren.. vorrausgesetzt gut eingespeicht hält fast alles.. achte auf stabile kurbeln und lass die laufräder beim profi deines vertrauens 1a zentrieren. dann geht das.. und immer dran denken.. viiieeeeeel luft in die reifen wegen durchschlag und so.. i fahr 6 bar im bmx

aber wennst gute kurbwln und top engespeichte laufräder hast geht fast alles.. für ne direkte empfehlung wär n preislimit ganz hilfreich ^^


----------



## eras3myself (31. Juli 2008)

jap danke erssma.

tja ik würd ma sagen so 400 mehr oder weniger.
ka ob man da schon was gescheites kricht??


----------



## RISE (31. Juli 2008)

Der WTP Cruiser sieht zumindest so aus, als wÃ¼rde er die ein oder andere Aktion unbeschadet Ã¼berstehen. Kann aber weiter nichts zu sagen, auÃer dass er mit 599â¬ schon etwas Ã¼berm Budget liegt. 
Die meisten Cruiser sind auch eher fÃ¼r Race gedacht und dementsprechend so aufgebaut, aber natÃ¼rlich gibt es Ausnahmen. So spontan fÃ¤llt mir niemand hier im Forum ein, der einen Cruiser fÃ¤hrt, aber die BMX Shops kÃ¶nnen dir da sicher weiterhelfen. WÃ¼rde einfach mal ein bisschen rumtelefonieren und horchen, was die Herren Experten so sagen.


----------



## eras3myself (31. Juli 2008)

mhm 
ok
gsbmx.de 
is ganz gut oder??
nja gut 599 kannsch mir net leisten ...
aber tortzdem thx, aber wenn jemand 
doch nohc was weiß
bitte schreiben.

danke"!!


----------



## eras3myself (31. Juli 2008)

hey dudes.
joa also ik denk ik hol mir dann den wtp unified cruiser!!


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (27. Oktober 2008)

Der neue Cruiser von wethepeople kostet nur noch 489,-


----------



## gmozi (27. Oktober 2008)

^^ Und das ist für Dich nen Grund, in einem Topic etwas zu schreiben, welches vor über *4 Jahren* erstellt wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (27. Oktober 2008)

Lieber so als ein eigenes Thema.


----------



## gmozi (27. Oktober 2008)

^^ Du meinst nen eigenes Thema, in dem er uns mitteilt, dass die WTP Cruiser nur noch 489 â¬ kosten? 

Immerhin hat er anscheinend die Suche benutzt


----------



## phil_46 (27. Oktober 2008)

taugt der WTP Unified Cruiser nun was? Bin am überlegen mir den zu holen.


----------

